# comment activer les liens URL dans un email (avec Mail) ?



## Fanoo (28 Janvier 2006)

Voila mon probleme :

je voudrais envoyer un email a des amis en leur indiquant mon nouveau site internet : www.monsite.fr

mais dans le message qu'ils recoivent, l'adresse URL n'est pas "active" , c'est a dire que rien ne se passe quand ils cliquent dessus. c'est un peu dommage, je voudrais bien trouver le moyen de le rendre "cliquable", c'est quand même plus sympa...

merci de votre aide...

pour info, j'utilise Tiger et Apple/Mail et j'ai un compte .mac, mais je suis pas certain que ca compte...


----------



## Grug2 (28 Janvier 2006)

il faut ecrire l'adresse en entier (avec le http://) :

http://www.site.com


----------



## Fanoo (28 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> il faut ecrire l'adresse en entier (avec le http://) :
> 
> http://www.site.com



D'accord, merci pour l'info.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2006)

+1

et sinon autre conseil plus général
il nous arrive de copier coller une URL assez longue ( qui est un lien hypertexte)

or il arrive que, à reception , selon la disposition de la fenetre ou type de messagerie...
  le texte soit "cassé" avec passage à la ligne d'une partie des caractères
 et dans ce cas seule la première ligne est considérée comme lien url et le lien ne marche pas

penser alors à utiilser un des services de raccourceur de long lien  en ligne
( y en a plein le web de toutes langues)

qui transforme un lien de plusieurs dizaines de caractères ( ou parfois beaucoup  mais alors  beaucoup plus) en un lien court


----------

